# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vriendin is laatste pil vergeten

## Nationaal en gezond

Mijn vriendin slikt de pil maar is deze maand haar laatste pil vergeten in te nemen. Op internet zeggen sommige websites dat ze nu het beste haar pil-vrije week kan starten en sommige websites zeggen dat ze haar pil het beste kan nemen op haar normale dag.

Wat is het beste? Ik vind het namelijk lastig om nu seks met haar te hebben zonder aan het risico van zwangershap te denken.

----------


## Dhr.Haaze

Hallo Nationaal en Gezond  :Smile: 

Geen paniek, opzich is het niet zo'n groot probleem, zeker als het de laatste is.
Ze zal gewoon ongesteld worden en over een week zal ze gewoon met haar nieuwe strip beginnen. Als ze gister de pil genomen had moeten hebben kan ze er ook voor kiezen deze pil vandaag te nemen. Als dat niet kan, laat het zitten en begin dan gewoon volgende week weer.

Als je het lastig vindt om je gedachten hiervan te overtuigen kan je natuurlijk altijd een condoom gebruiken deze week!

----------


## Nationaal en gezond

OK, nou is het zo dat ze vandaag haar laatste pil heeft genomen, dus met een dag er tussen!
Wat nu?

----------

